

Ask HN:Is this a good idea for a security startup? - josedos

I was wondering if this would be a good idea for a security startup, let me know what you guys think.  The idea is a company that does passive reconnaissance for penetration testing companies.  Basically penetration testing firms would hire us to the the leg work for their external pen tests, this would include passive and semi passive reconnaissance for their targets.  The idea came to me while I was doing a penetration test and I was doing very tedious reconnaissance work.
======
kuasha
I have no idea about pen testing. But if you think the process is painfull and
you can remove that pain- you are at something. How about making tools to make
your job easier first. That way you'll understand how to improve by first hand
knowledge. Then gradually you can start offering to other people.

~~~
josedos
Thanks for the input, I'm in the process of writing several tools to help me
automate some of the recon work. I think there are many security consultants
who would rather pay a fee and save themselves a couple of days doing recon
work. I know I would.

